# Running Rough Until 3000 RPM



## Chango (Aug 13, 2009)

The truck:

1995 Hardbody 4 cylinder 2WD, 282,xxx miles

Quick symptom list:

1. Idles just fine.
2. Runs just great above 3000 RPM.
3. Between about 1,500 RPM and 3,000 RPM at part throttle the engine will bog/buck/hesitate/lose power.
4. At the same engine speeds at full throttle, the engine will accelerate almost normally. Usually. Sometimes it will still hesitate a couple of times but then go.

It did this for a couple of weeks a couple of months ago but then went away without any obvious help on my part. But it has come back this week. Every once in a while it will go away for a day or so but then come back. Hooray for intermittent problems!

According to the codes:

41. Air temperature sensor circuit.

I've read on here in a couple of places where the ECU is more likely to be the culprit than the fuel injectors if it isn't throwing an injector code, but I don't know if that was specifically with the KA24E engine or the Z24... I don't really want to throw any more money at the truck without having something more specific to aim at.

Back when it first started I replaced the spark plugs, wires, distributor cap, the coil, the fuel filter, and the air filter. I wasn't too upset about most of it because I had been planning on doing all of that except for the coil anyway just due to mileage and just so I would know when it had all been done last. Anyway, none of the stuff I replaced fixed the problem. It just went away on its own. I assumed that when I nearly ran the truck out of gas it had sucked some crud from the bottom of the tank into one of the injectors and that it had worked its way out on its own. But it seems I was either mistaken or there's a whole lot more crud floating around in my tank than I want to know about...

Any thoughts form the folks who know far more about this engine than I do?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

did you fix the 41 ??


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

my 97 has the same code bought a new one and still wont go away my wires r good to so i dont know and cant get mine below 1400 and timing is right and is set at 10 degrees


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

check your TPS and MAF......


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

both those on mine r new well every sensor is new


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

do you still have the pic of that half moon looking thing on the side of the ventura ??

that screw differntiates the hi /lo idle response...


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

half moon?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

resend ur eaml addy..


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

ok i did zane


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

do it ..do it now...

that is my best arnold impersonation...


----------

